# Large square baleage



## richard (Dec 31, 2009)

I would like opions on using a Massey2170 baler set to six foot lengths and stinger bale wrapper 2 or3 high wrapping with8 layers . I've done round bales with the neighbors but square is new to me,thank you.


----------



## iflylow (Jan 21, 2010)

First remember what you put in, your going to get the same out. You cannot start with poor quality and end up with something great. Bale in that 35-45% range ideally. Stack 2 high. You will spend a little more in plastic costs but gain more in the quality of hay you pull out. Use High quality film ( Pretty Good Twine Co. ) Make sure to wrap in an area that drains water. Always wrap uphill when you can, this will seal the wrap line from water running downhill. Seal your ends when you are finished with your lines. Use dummy bales or wrap a round bale on the end. The more oxygen tight the line. The less damage you will see.


----------



## shaunbaker (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice suggestions this is a good place to find little bits and peices of great information that all adds up to doing better in the field...Thanks!


----------

